# Help! confused about floral wire in cakes!



## amylew (Nov 4, 2014)

So I'm making a wedding cake with sugar paste flowers cascading down a 3 tier cake, I've brought flower wire from a cake shop that is paper coated. I've heard so many things about wether you can or can't put flower wire into cakes! Help!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

This is not an issue as they are removed before the cake is served.

My pastry Chef always did the sugar paste flowers and secured them with the floral wire.

She kept the already made flowers in a drawer lined with paper towels.

I watched her make a scaffold on which she attached the flowers.

This went on the cake, then she hid the wiring with frosting.

When it was time to serve, she simply lifted the scaffolding away, removed the flowers and put them back in the drawer.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chefross said:


> This is not an issue as they are removed before the cake is served.
> 
> My pastry Chef always did the sugar paste flowers and secured them with the floral wire.
> She kept the already made flowers in a drawer lined with paper towels.
> ...


This is a good solution as the wires are not actually being stuck into the cake.
She prolly also layed down a barrier of some sort in order to save the flowers like that.
Smart.

I am not a fan of placing toxic materials into food (see my stand on paint guns in the kitchen) and consider wire as well as floral tape on the bad list.
There are a few ways to get past this ... Chef Ross has one another is to just go old school and use straws (regular or coffee type for less damage).
Believe me you will sleep a lot better when you cover your bases.

mimi


----------

